# Leona Timber Co. gets a Depot



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

While at Marty's this year I picked up a depot structure from Michael. For those who are not familiar with his structures, they are all cedar and very sturdy. This building was a great deal, which will allow me to customize it to my liking. Right now, the building is 33" long, 20" wide and about 18" at the peak. It consists of 3 sections, the center will be the main railroad office upstairs and ticket counter & waiting room downstairs. One end will be the freight room and the other will be a small dining room / lunch counter.

Trackside View:









Streetside View:









5 Double Doors and 36 Windows came with it:









Some of the Ozark Detail Parts I will be using: (a lot more to come)









The Semaphore Signal that will be placed at the end of the Platform:









I have lots of plans for this structure. More to come and I will also be adding videos to my YouTube Channel.

Chris
Save
Save​


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

This is going to be fun to watch
Dennis


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I agree! You got a steal of a deal Chris, good eye. And I'm glad you're moving ahead and outfitting her with more goodies. 
I also look forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow!
That structure is purty already.
Looking forward to all the goodies you're going to put on it.

Tommy
Rio Gracie


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Chris, what's the link to your YouTube channel so we can watch?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

My channel name is LeonaTimberCompany. I should be putting up an introduction sometime this weekend.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Introduction video to the projec: 




Hope you enjoy,
Chris


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Looks like a great start Chris, I'm looking forward to seeing your ongoing progress.


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice lookin Depot fella...


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Bonza mate, love it.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

The depot has been taken apart. Here is a short video on that with a better sound quality (hopefully) 




Next up in construction of a new foundation.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Just a quick update. I have the foundation revised with an extended trackside platform and solid streetside platform. It has been completely decked and stained. Part of the stone foundation work has been completed. I have started the change to the window configuration on one end and that wall is up for stone work next.

Sorry it has been a while, took me some time to get the foundation revised, then there was the holidays, a hobby room move and I have been working on a build challenge for the last month. Should be back on the depot around mid month, so I will get some update photos when it gets put back on the bench.

Chris


----------

